# AMH and breastfeeding



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I've recently had some blood tests with a view to hopefully starting IVF soonish to TTC baby number two. Apparently my AMH level is "only" 7.7 which I've been told, to my horror, can indicate that my egg reserve is starting to decline. I'm devastated as I'm only 32 and conceived DS on my first attempt at IUI. I was hoping to egg share but this level is too low for them to accept me.​ 


Anyway, I've done some very brief research on the Internet and it appears that AMH is produced by follicles before they develop into eggs. My issue is that I am still breastfeeding my DS (though only twice a day) and for 20 months I had no periods (they have only come back in the last 3 months) so presumably I wasn't producing any follicles during that time? In which case my AMH would naturally decline? And after a few more months of having normal cycles, it may well improve?

I know this is a pretty obscure question but I was wondering if anyone else had had experience of this or knows whether breastfeeding can affect AMH levels. The consultant is going to ring me next week to discuss what to do next, but in the meantime I'm quite worried as you can probably imagine. ​


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

There is def something about waiting a while after coming off the pill for amh readings to be right and as this is linked to hormones would make sense it would affect it too so def ask consultant


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Thank you. I didn't know that about the pill. Yes it will be one of the first things I ask her next week.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

I only heard about it because one of my former cycle buddies was using a known donor and she came off the pill and got a low reading and it turned out she needed longer off the pill before getting a true reading. Not sure if its helpful but thought I'd mention it in case.


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Yes that is very helpful, thanks  I guess it makes sense.


----------

